# Oversized Crawfish



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

Remove most of shell, put on hot grill, baste with lime juice and melted butter, serve with more melted butter


----------



## Cdawg (Mar 9, 2016)

Thats a small Lobster or a massive mudbug. Where did you find those?


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

You are correct- they are rock lobsters. Got 'em at HEB on sale for $3 ea


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

I usually just split them with a cleaver then fold the tail so the cut side is up. Then season and keep basted with garlic butter.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Tuff said:


> You are correct- they are rock lobsters. Got 'em at HEB on sale for $3 ea


$3 EACH, BARGAIN. Thanks for the post.


----------

